# cups/xfce4 ok before 'pkg upgrade', now won't print



## jbvb (May 6, 2014)

I started with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE from DVD, then nursed desktop-installer (http://acadix.biz/desktop-installer.php) through to completion.  Printing via cups worked fine.  On May 2, I broke important shared libraries by installing intlfonts-1.2.1_3 or jmk-x11-fonts-3.0_3 (I haven't investigated which of them brought in an old libxcb.so).  So I tried `pkg upgrade`.  Afterward, my xfce4, thunderbird, firefox, digikam, libreoffice all worked.  But printing did not.

cups starts.  I can control it via the browser interface.  The cups-compatible usr/local/bin/lp and /usr/local/bin/lpq see the same queues as the browser interface.  But the only operation that actually reached my IPP-speaking PostScript printer was Maintenance -> Print Self-Test Page.

I read here (http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.devel.xfce) that "...As it is now, if a user installs xfce4-print with CUPS support, a 'pkg upgrade' will break it by replacing the CUPS-enabled install with the binary packages that does not support CUPS.  Same goes for epdfview...".

I have tried `pkg delete cups-1.7.2; pkg delete xfce4-print-4.6.1_10; pkg install cups; pkg install xfce4-print` but no change.

I am soliciting thoughts as to what got stepped on, and quickest paths to fixing it?


----------



## jbvb (Sep 9, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago, I got CUPS to work again by `pkg delete xfce` and manually reinstalling all the packages I needed the way that 'desktop_installer' had done them. I don't know what will happen when I next `pkg upgrade`, but the search that led me back to this post reveals nothing to make me optimistic.


----------

